# Need an extra guy for the PBGFC Tourney



## shadylady (Jul 10, 2009)

We are looking for an extra guy to fish with us in the Pensacola International tournament July 4th weekend. We fish on a 36 Yellowfin with trip 250s. We won the small boat division two years ago and are looking to reclaim the title


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

shadylady;3096170 We fish on a 36 Yellowfin with trip 250s. We won the small boat division two years ago and are looking to reclaim the title :)[/QUOTE said:


> 36 is a small boat??? Wish I had a small boat....hahahha good luck on the search...


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll send you a pm, I'm interested.


----------



## Jacobpreston (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm very interested when?


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Jacobpreston said:


> I'm very interested when?


 Boats started heading out yesterday afternoon. Tournament is today and tomorrow.


----------

